# Holy planes bat man!!!!!



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Went to this sale today and they had all these planes. Some I've never seen before and some I thought were pricy. I don't know to much about them, but thought I'd share. 
Tell me what you think. 





























If you can't see the prices, I can zoom in on them and re-post.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

That's an amazing bunch of planes. So how many did you come home with? 

If I'm reading the prices correctly in the last pic, it does seem kind of pricy. $75 for a SB #4 is definitely high and $50 for a #80 seems high as well. I suppose because they were in the original boxes they thought they could get more for them. 

Were the ones on the shelves without boxes any cheaper?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Went to this sale today and they had all these planes. Some I've never seen before and some I thought were pricy. I don't know to much about them, but thought I'd share.
> Tell me what you think.


I think I am jealous. :laughing:

I would love to have been able to look around that sale.

Sounds like the fellow is a collector/seller.

I have a local flea market where there are a few tool sellers. Some of the planes are also pricey. They can appear to be in good shape, but often cleaned and oil, but not restored.

It would be very nice to have such a large selection to look through.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

WOW........sensory overload...............I would sure like to have been able to look through that pile of goodies!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice! How bad were those push drills? I sure could use a dozen of em.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow, again. How much was the 78?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

trc65 said:


> That's an amazing bunch of planes. So how many did you come home with?  If I'm reading the prices correctly in the last pic, it does seem kind of pricy. $75 for a SB #4 is definitely high and $50 for a #80 seems high as well. I suppose because they were in the original boxes they thought they could get more for them. Were the ones on the shelves without boxes any cheaper?


Unfortunately I didn't bring any of those home with me, but I did manage to get 29 carving tools. 










6 micro's 









6 that say great neck 2 millers falls and 2 with no handles. 
Then 13 of these junky ones. 
Total $12. It was a good price. 









Here's a close up shot of the others. 










I think it was $175



















Scraper plane was $50


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Nice! How bad were those push drills? I sure could use a dozen of em.


Sorry I didn't pay much attention to those jean.
But from what I saw they looked to be ok.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

nbo10 said:


> Wow, again. How much was the 78?


I think $70


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I wasn't familiar with the great neck carving tools, so I looked them up and found them on Amazon. 
They say buck brothers.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Lots of planes. I can see why. Too rich for my blood.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

it must have been fun to just look.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

IS this flea market we have the flea market but we dont have options like your guys.I first saw on past tuesday hand bench grinder.I saw a lot's of rabbet plane and axe some basic tools.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

So that's where all the planes have gone! :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Adam I think the ones in the box were the pricey ones. As far as the ones on the shelf, those were priced fair. 
This wasn't a flea market. It was a garage sale. 
Yes it was fun to look around.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

A garage sale! That's a cool garage sale. I thought it was a flea market too.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

ACP said:


> A garage sale! That's a cool garage sale. I thought it was a flea market too.


Nope!!!!garage sale 
I know some of the prices would make people think flea market.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Nope!!!!garage sale
> I know some of the prices would make people think flea market.


Heck, just the concept of ticket prices on items makes me think flea market. :icon_smile:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Heck, just the concept of ticket prices on items makes me think flea market. :icon_smile:


 Very true Dave. I suspect he may have a small shop somewhere. I actually thought the seller looked familiar.


----------

